# When is a stallion too old to breed?



## Brooke S. (Nov 23, 2015)

I know this is a really newbie question... but here goes!

I'm trying to plan for my 2016 breeding season, and I want to breed one of my mares to someone else's stallion. But he's 18 years old! Since I'm a newbie I have no idea if this is too old to really have a high chance of breeding my mare. I want to make sure the breeding fee isn't wasted and I don't loose a whole bunch of money. Is 18 years too old for a successful breeding?? If so, what is the best age for the highest possible success rate?

Also, the mare is a maiden mare and will be 3 years old at the time of breeding.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Suebe (Nov 23, 2015)

We bred our 17 year old stallion to our 10 year old maiden mare for one heat cycle and she became pregnant right away (3 years ago)


----------



## chandab (Nov 23, 2015)

Bit of a loaded question, as it depends... 18 years old isn't terribly old, especially for a stallion. If he's healthy and fertile, stallions can breed into their 20s(basically, until they can't; kind of like men). If you are worried about wasting your breeding fee, then check into the stallion owners live foal guarantee if they have one (usually means foal on the ground and nursing, after that it's your responsibility to keep it healthy).


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Nov 23, 2015)

He should be fine lol as long as they can do the deed you have a chance. Any stallion can fail to fertilize for any number of reasons.


----------



##  (Nov 23, 2015)

Getting a "live foal guarantee" is the way to be sure no money is wasted, and a good breeder should not have any problems giving you one.

Stallions here have bred into their 20's, getting mares settled with the first breeding cycle. So, 18 years old isn't too old to breed. Has he sired other foals?

And remember, no question is a bad question. We're here to help any way we can!

~~Diane


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 24, 2015)

This is the result from our 20 yr old stallion -







Our stallion actually went thru a period where he was infertile when he was younger. He was injured while trying to breed a mare thru the fence and when tested he had no live sperm (and no real interest in the ladies) for about 6 months. The 2nd time he was tested, he still didn't have any live sperm, so we waited. The day arrived when he seemed to "wake up" and say "YOWZA, here I am ladies!!" and we test bred him to a mare - she settled on the first cover - US at 14 days with a live foal and went on to produce a beautiful filly.

This is the result from a different stallion - at 16 yrs of age - (not the black/white colt). Bunny, Rio & Dandy are all sired by the same 40" stallion.






And even if your mare should end up not in foal, it may not be the stallion's fault...

A live foal guarantee is a wonderful thing.


----------

